# Ringneck Dove Leg Band?



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

Dear Pigeon-Talk,

Where is the best place to buy bands for Ringneck Doves and which do you recommend? I was thinking about purchasing some from doveline.com, since I am member of the A.D.A., but I am just curious as to what you guys think.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I use ADA bands for my doves. Of course, you can only put bands on their legs when they are babies, about 10 days old. So you only need bands if you are going to breed them.

Here are some of my babies a few years ago. But I banded them when they were much smaller. Bands would not be able to be put on this late.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice looking birds.


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

On the subject of leg bands, my dove Persnickety had one when we adopted her. It's on her left leg with the numbers: AAA 8873 on it. I tried googling and looking up what AAA stands for, figuring it maybe stood for "American Avian Association" or something like that, but haven't found anything. Any suggestions? Maybe it will give me some insight to her past (she was adopted from an animal shelter and they had no info on her cuz she had been dropped off in a box).


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Ron what a nice picture.


----------

